# Maxima Exhaust



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

I'm considering a performance exhaust system for my 2000 Maxima SE. I want a little low rumble, and an increase in performance. 
Any recommendations and/or sources for my quest?


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

I'd go with the OBX or the Greddy catback


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd Start with a stillen or cattman y pipe.


----------

